# Kostenloser Test möglich?



## NineEleven (6. März 2012)

*Kostenloser Test möglich?*

Hallo zusammen!

Als StarWars-Fan und ehemaliger WoW-Spieler reizt mich SWTOR durchaus. Aber mal eben ne schöne Stange Geld auszugeben, um festzustellen, das es mir nicht gefällt möchte ich nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es ähnlich wie bei WoW möglich ist, das Spiel mal ein paar Tage kostenlos zu testen?

Danke!


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2012)

*AW: Kostenloser Test möglich?*

Ich glaube, dass ab heute nachmittag die Leute die es schon spielen jemanden einladen können, um das Game zu testen.

Star Wars: The Old Republic - Site Unavailable
Das Forum funzt, die Seite selber is nur down, das ist immer so bei Serverwartung (haha, warum auch immer).

Also wenn du jemanden kennst ,ders zockt, kann er dich einladen.


----------



## NineEleven (6. März 2012)

*AW: Kostenloser Test möglich?*

Hm, ist natürlich blöd, wenn keiner im Freundeskreis SWTOR zockt.....


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2012)

*AW: Kostenloser Test möglich?*

Tja, da haben die Leute mal wieder gedacht von 12 bis Mittag.
Ich hätte ja gesagt " Mach dir n Acc auf der Seite und frag im Forum, ob dich jemand einlädt" aber tja ..da können nur Leute posten, die auch n laufendes Abo haben ... 

Evtl mal hier im Forum fragen.
Ich zocks nimmer, zum Glück.


----------



## riotmilch (6. März 2012)

Schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner eMail Addy.
Ich zocks noch, zum Glück.


----------



## Keleg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Kostenloser Test möglich?*

Hätte auch gerne eine einladung!


----------



## b00nage (10. März 2012)

*AW: Kostenloser Test möglich?*

Ich vermute sie wollen anfangs einfach verhindern, dass riesige Mengen an Leuten sich für die Test-Accounts anmelden. 
Durch die max. 3 EInladungen können sie es doch ein wenig beschränken und einplanen, sodass die Server nicht in die Knie gezwungen werden.
Das Einladungs-Angebot ist ja angeblich zeitlich begrenzt, wahrscheinlich öffnen sie dann die Anmeldung für alle.

Da ich leider auch keinen SWTOR Spieler kenne, es aber sehr gerne ausprobieren würde, such ich auch noch eine Einladung:
weirdw (at) gmail.com

Vielen Dank!


----------

